

Techu v0.20b - RESTful full-text searches with Sphinx, Redis, Nginx and Django - gpsarakis
http://www.techusearch.org

======
gpsarakis
Hey there! Make sure you check out the list of issues for planned features
[https://github.com/georgepsarakis/techu-search-
server/issues...](https://github.com/georgepsarakis/techu-search-
server/issues?milestone=&page=1&state=open) Add your own request!

